# cifs filesystem not supported by the system[RESOLVED]

## evilripper

Praticamente se provo a montare una cartella sharata da winxp

mount -t cifs //192.168.0.6/mydir /mnt/winxp -o username=linux,password=linux

mi da sta roba:

cifs filesystem not supported by the system

se provo a montare con

smbmount //192.... /mnt/winxp etc....

smbfs filesystem not supported by the kernel

sebbene nel kernel lo abbia spuntato a Y, come dice qui:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Samba

ah ho fatto anche emerge mount-cifs...

non so come devo fare!!!non conosco cifs avevo sempre usato samba nelle vers precedenti!!  :Sad: 

come controllo se i filesystem sono correttamente installati?

ty

Ciao

----------

## codadilupo

so che sembra una sciocchezza, ma hai provato a togliere la voce "condivisione file semplice" dalle proprietà di windows ? Se il modulo cifs è compilato, deve funzionare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## evilripper

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> so che sembra una sciocchezza, ma hai provato a togliere la voce "condivisione file semplice" dalle proprietà di windows ? Se il modulo cifs è compilato, deve funzionare 
> 
> Coda

 

il modulo cifs e' impostato a Y non come modulo

boh non mi ricordo, mi sembrava ke fosse gia' tolta!! -_-

stasera quando torno a casa controllo... ora sono a lavoro  :Sad:   :Sad: 

ciao & grassie

ps

ah kakkio un'altra cosa mi son dimenticato WinXp e' dentro una virtualmachine non e' che la vm simula in maniera diversa il fs?

pps

Anche gentoo e' dentro un'altra vm ma non credo c'entri nulla... -_-

----------

## Scen

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> ah kakkio un'altra cosa mi son dimenticato WinXp e' dentro una virtualmachine non e' che la vm simula in maniera diversa il fs?
> 
> pps
> 
> Anche gentoo e' dentro un'altra vm ma non credo c'entri nulla... -_-

 

Dettaglio da nulla....  :Razz: 

Che programma di virtualizzazione stai usando? Su che host? Le due VM si "vedono" via rete? Come hai configurato le interfacce di rete?

P.S.

Porka vakka, è meglio se non skrivi in stile SMS, altrimenti i mods ti mettono in lista per la famosa croce in sala mensa...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## evilripper

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dettaglio da nulla.... 
> 
> Che programma di virtualizzazione stai usando? Su che host? Le due VM si "vedono" via rete? Come hai configurato le interfacce di rete?
> ...

 

1 Vmware Workstation 6.x

2 entrambe girano in locale su vista poi andranno spostate.

3 Si tant'e' che con smbclient -<non mi ricordo> indirizzo ip mi restituisce elenco delle cartelle sharate!   :Rolling Eyes:   Da fuori sono tranquillamente visibili e vanno su internet entrambe.

4 mmmm hanno indirizzi statici 192.168.0.6 winXp , gentoo non mi ricordo...

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Porka vakka, è meglio se non skrivi in stile SMS, altrimenti i mods ti mettono in lista per la famosa croce in sala mensa... 

 

 :Embarassed:   chiedo venia! 

che e' la storia della croce e della mensa?

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

crocifissione in sala mensa... nooo (Fantozzi)

non mi puoi cadere su una citazione così...

altrimenti potresti ritrovarti un moderatore in tenuta da portiere di hokey e motosega all'uscio.

Primo è molto irritante (e rischi che non ti si risponda per niente), secondo scrivendo in italiano corretto consenti ad eventuali utenti stranieri la traduzione automatica (quanto comprensibile poi è altro problema) se interessati ad una soluzione riportata in un thread.

molto a naso: togli il supporto SMBios nelle proprietà della connessione internet su windows

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> altrimenti potresti ritrovarti un moderatore in tenuta da portiere di hokey e motosega all'uscio.

 

eh, ma tu rincari la dose a citazioni  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> molto a naso: togli il supporto SMBios nelle proprietà della connessione internet su windows

 

Ehmm... ora faccio la figura del pollo: che è il support SMBios ? Intendi netbios ? Non credo sia utile toglierlo, visto che lato windows fa metà del lavoro

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

la hai fatta fare a me la figura del pollo. Si intendevo netbios, non ho scritto con attenzione, se non ricordo male il protocollo cifs agisce solo su tcp/ip quindi se ha scelto "Attiva" dovrebbe incasinarsi (ovviamente siamo nei soliti misteri della fede in zio bill).

Il problema di fondo è che windozz capisce che la richiesta di connessione arriva dalla stessa scheda di rete o qualcosa del genere e la banna. Mi pare che c'era una mezza spiegazione sul loro sito anche se personalmete mi pare di più il solito squallido tentativo di sabotare i prodotti concorrenti.

 *evilripper wrote:*   

> mount -t cifs //192.168.0.6/mydir /mnt/winxp -o username=linux,password=linux

 dimenticavo... prova se va con un semplice 

```
mount -t cifs //192.168.0.6/mydir /mnt/winxp -o "username=myuser"
```

dove myuser è il nome di un utente sicuramente presente sul server M$

----------

## evilripper

no niente non riesco, mi sa che faccio prima a rendere condivisa la cartella da gentoo anche se ormai e' diventata una questione di principio!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

la condivisione dei files semplici era gia' disattivata

ho tolto il netbios

ho provato ad accedere anche come administrator ma non va ugualmente...

ho provato anche a fare come dicevate voi a mettere solo username ma nada!   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho sbagliato qualcosa da qualche parte boh!!

Ciao e grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## djinnZ

puoi riportare il contenuto di /proc/filesystems e /proc/modules ?

----------

## codadilupo

guarda, mi sembra assurdo: uso la condivisione da una virtualbox linux su una macchina host winXP inserita in un dominio aziendale e riesco a loggarmi con cifs, cosi' da risparmiarmi la compilazione di samba

```
mount -t cifs -o dom=dominio,user=utente.di.dominio,pass=password //indirizzo.host.xp/directory.condivisa /mnt/shared
```

... e funziona alla grande: tra l'altro, sempre a proposito di misteri della fede, il netbios è ovviamente abilitato, essendo un dominio interamente Active Directory... inoltre la cosa funziona anche se passo le credenziali di un account locale. Ovviamente, pero', ho dovuto togliere la condivisione file semplice e condividere dalla mmc relativa

Coda

----------

## Scen

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> guarda, mi sembra assurdo: uso la condivisione da una virtualbox linux su una macchina host winXP inserita in un dominio aziendale e riesco a loggarmi con cifs, cosi' da risparmiarmi la compilazione di samba
> 
> 

 

Però TU hai virtualbox (yeah), mentre evilripper ha vmware (bleah  :Razz:  ), per cui potrebbe essere un problema dovuto a quest'ultimo.

----------

## evilripper

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> puoi riportare il contenuto di /proc/filesystems e /proc/modules ?

 

ecco non c'erano i filesystem!!  :Sad: 

Ho ricompilato il kernel 10000000 volte solo che non facevo mount /boot prima di copiare l'immagine del kernel e rimaneva uguale!!  :Embarassed: 

grazie a tutti per il supporto ora funziona,scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:  [censura]

e solo ora te ne accorgi?  :Twisted Evil: 

[censura]  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing: 

@codadilupo: giusto per capirci, accademicamente parlando, se il protocollo netbios (che poggia sull'indirizzo ethernet) è attivo e la connessione passa, anche virtualmente per la stessa scheda di rete, alle volte il windozz fa fatica a capire se le connessioni vengono da un altro sistema o meno (vai a vedere la scarsa ducumentazione sul driver di interfaccia loopback di xp) e soprattutto usa quel suo meccanismo balordo per "ricordare" e distinguere gli share usati (e basta che il server cambi stringa di identificazione o os level per avere problemi). Ovviamente non era questo il caso ma poteva essere.

L'unica osservazione empirica che posso aggiungere è che provando a disabilitare netbios, riavviare, navigare un poco, riabilitandolo e riavviando sembra che le cose migliorino ma sinceramente mi sfugge la ragione. Anche se mi pare che la cosa capiti solo se ci sono macchine linux di mezzo, chissà perchè.

edit: @scen: per questa volta, dalle prossime seguiremo l'esempio del signore di valachia e transilvania...

----------

## Scen

Proposta punizione x evilripper  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## evilripper

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e solo ora te ne accorgi?  
> 
> 

 

Il problema e' che non sapevo dove guardare se li avevo o meno (con cat)  :Smile:  e poi stasera volevo guardare come era impostato grub e non trovando il suo file di conf dentro /boot mi sono ricordato della questione del mount... un po' come nel finale dei soliti sospetti!!!!  :Very Happy: 

@scen: la croce no vi prego!  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz e grazie ancora! :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>   [censura]
> 
> e solo ora te ne accorgi? 
> 
> [censura] 
> ...

 

si'... e no  :Wink: 

Si', è tutto giusto, pero' non mi pareva che avesse detto che aveva lo stesso ip sulle due macchine: immagino che abbia effettuato un nat o un bridge dell'interfaccia virtuale su quella reale, per questo non mi sentivo di toglierlo di mezzo  :Wink: 

P.S.: non ti preoccupare: i casini ci sono anche da win a win, quando proprio non lo vuole capire che la macchina che condivide la risorsa ha cambiato ip  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

